# What Would You Prefer Nls Or Hikari Bio Gold+? Why?



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Just wanted to know what would be the best between NLS and Hikari Bio Gold+. Lots of people are telling me to use NLS Thera A+.

What do you prefer? Bio Gold+ or NLS Thera A+ or any other different types?

Also I just notice when RBP's get older they lose the red coloration on there bellies. Does that happen to all RBPs?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

NLS is great just go check out there website and see what they prove about there product then compare that to Hikari's

Both are good though


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

nls ftw imo


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been usin hikari bio gold but I think I'm gonna switch to NLS...been hearing lots of good things about em...


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm gonna try NLS then once my Bio Golds are done. I'm currently using floating pellets at the momment and the ones mostly I see for NLS are sinking pellets. Anybody know a large floating type of NLS for my P's??


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

there are floating 3mm ones too for nls


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> there are floating 3mm ones too for nls


Ohh ok ill look around for that. Maybe im not searching good enough.


----------



## frankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

i have been using Hikari gold now for the last 3 months I bought Thera A+ and my Piranhas love them. they actually scan the rocks below to find more.. great stuff. I am now going to stick with the Thera...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

About time someone brought this up, what NLS pellets are you guys using to feed your p's? I have seen different types for like cichlids & arowanas, is there a particular blend you guys use, or do you just use whichever one?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I stuff my tilapia with NLS Jumbo Thera A "sinking"


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Pirambeba said:


> About time someone brought this up, what NLS pellets are you guys using to feed your p's? I have seen different types for like cichlids & arowanas, is there a particular blend you guys use, or do you just use whichever one?


Interested in answers for this question also.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

NLS Floating Large Carnivore Pellets FTW hands down. I remember comparing labels in the store and deciding the extra cost for NLS was worth it, as I had previously been feeding Hikari.
Also, Hikari pellets will break up and cloud the water, NLS will not. Most importantly, the fish love them way better than Hikari! If that is what they want that is what I will give them








Seriously, open a can of NLS and take a whiff. It smells much better than the Hikari LOL 
BlueFlame feeds his fish a specific brand of pond pellets and claims great results. It's all in the ingredients.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

been using bio gold for about 8 months now with other kinds mixed in and you would swear there bellys are on fire there so red.i will try and take pictures and post them i just gotta figure it out.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> been using bio gold for about 8 months now with other kinds mixed in and you would swear there bellys are on fire there so red.i will try and take pictures and post them i just gotta figure it out.


same here. With bio gold my rbps are hella red. I will try nls this time and see what results i get.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'm going to give NLS a try


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

AquaticMonsters said:


> Just wanted to know what would be the best between NLS and Hikari Bio Gold+. Lots of people are telling me to use NLS Thera A+.
> 
> What do you prefer? Bio Gold+ or NLS Thera A+ or any other different types?
> 
> Also I just notice when RBP's get older they lose the red coloration on there bellies. Does that happen to all RBPs?


yes they get darker as they get older.

AS for the pellets, They are both high quality pellets.
Just pick one thats convineient for you.


----------

